# Red Scorpion Space Marines Fluff/organisation/squad names



## Whiskey (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey guys!

I am in the Process of building a Red Scorpion Space Marine 40k army.

I am wondering if there is or if anyone knows of the chapter Organisation squad names and the whole chapter company squad lay outs. 

Any links on 5th edition rules would be handy also. as feel no pain changes on apothecaries has changed since 4th edition.

Ive searched the web and found only the chapter history mainly.

Cheers


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

A good link to 5th edition rules is GW, they have them in a bloody great big book you can buy.


----------



## Whiskey (Oct 4, 2010)

I am looking for updated rules for red scorpions for 5th edition - not the SM codex or the 5th edition rule book or the badab wars books as that's 4th edition. i am after 5th edition red scorpion chapter squad name list/organisation and how they can be used in 5th edition, unless feel no pain on every tact squad is balanced, which it isn't, hence my post.

Normtheunsavoury i don't think you read my post, but thanks for the reply.

If what i posted doesn't make sense please let me know.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I believe there are several Imperial Armour Books that have Red Scorpions in them, I don't know exactly which ones, though. I'm pretty sure you can pick them up cheaply second hand on Ebay, if you want. 

And also, it's against GW copyright, I think to post rules from anything on the Web, so if you want the rules - you're going to have to buy them.


----------



## Whiskey (Oct 4, 2010)

I understand what your saying Bane of Kings but i cant find any and the Imperial armory books are for 4th edition. im looking somewhere or someone thats made rules for 5th edition as an apothecary in every tact squad would be to strong.

As for the actual fluff and company organisations and squad leader names ill have to make them up.

Seems what i am asking or looking for isn't coming across right.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

If the only rules are the 4th ed ones then thats what you use, as far as I'm aware there aren't any others available so it will be what you've got in your IA books.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

From my Understanding all the Imperial Armour books released after 5th edition are written to match 5th edition so looking in the Seige of Vraks and the Badab War books is probably your best source.

Having Apothecaries in tac squads isnt to strong either, if i remember its a Chapter trait that Cpt Culln has that allows Apothecaries to replace Sergeants ( i could have remembered this wrong so forgive me), in a sense its a loyalist version of Plague Marines so bearing this in mind, the rules have been written to be inline with 5th.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The only rules for the red scorpions that i have come across are those in the siege of vraks books. Cannot remember which one though as I am usually looking at the chaos stuff. I seem to recall some of the squad organisation was included although there might be an update for the red scorpions put out by forgeworld as they did update the reegades and heretics lists from vracks volumes 1 and 2 when 5th ed came out.


----------



## Whiskey (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys


----------



## Daemon Child (Apr 12, 2011)

The best way to find rules for the red scorpions is to get the badab war part 1 and siege of vraks part 2 use lord high commander carab culln from badab war part 1


----------



## Daemon Child (Apr 12, 2011)

as i was saying use lord high commander carab culln in a normal space marine army and use the chapter organisation as an example for your army


----------

